# scuba certification?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I got my PADI certification about 15 years ago in Belize. It's expired and I was stupid enough not to send in the paperwork anyway.

So, I want/need to get certified again because I feel that I'm missing out on half of what the Gulf has to offer me. I know it's probably a touchy subject re: where to go for certification and don't want to start any fights. Can y'all give me a ball park estimate of the costs for the courses and the amount of time it will take to finish all of it? And, suggestions of which shops are good? I'm in Pensacola. 

I plan on buying my own equipment at some point in the future. I already have a scuba-friendly boat.

TIA and peace.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I went through MBT on Barancas Ave.. Some great people there. The basic open water course was $199 and there is online course work that you do at home instead of in the classroom. It could take you a day if you are determined or it could take you a couple weeks. Then on Thursday night you go in and go over your missed questions, familiamize yourself with the gear and meet your instructors. Friday night is getting used to the equipment in the pool and practicing certain things. Then you do two dives on Saturday and Sunday. I did one day at Pensacola Beach and one day at Ft. Pickens. 

I have heard good things about Dive Pros as well which are on Hwy 98. They have their own pool in the back of the shop.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We (MBT Divers) offer classes every week at $199 - $179 with the Military/Student/PFF discount. All academics and testing is completed online, then we have one classroom review session, one pool session, and two days of diving. 

The price includes everything except personal mask, fins (with or without booties), and snorkel. We offer student discounts with a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all purchases. We extend the discounts and guarantee to all SCUBA students whether you're taking your classes with us or not.

This Friday's "Black Friday" sale will be worth checking out for everything you'll need and more!

Jim
MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I went through the course at DivePros, I don't think it really matters where you go and long as you're a good learner. I've dove with ppl that have went through both(MBT/DivePros) and all seem to have enjoyed their instructors. I'm not a expert to be giving advice but I will say this, get your Nitrox cert while you are at it and the dive charts are fresh in your head, you won't be sorry.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Certainly see the kind folks at MBT :thumbup: to get you the stuff you need to get back in the water. I know a thing or two about Black Friday being one awesome sale, if you end up needing new or replacement gear. The instructor staff there will be very helpful in getting your certification situation resolved.

BTW, I hope you have recovered from the butterfish incident. That was a very entertaining read. I will avoid escolar at all costs!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I went to MBT and was very happy with the quality of the course/instruction.


> BTW, I hope you have recovered from the butterfish incident. That was a very entertaining read. I will avoid escolar at all costs!


That was pretty "Dang" funny and I will use escolar with caution from now on


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I will probably do the course some time after Christmas, if I decide that it's right for me.

Glad you all got a chuckle out of my escolar misfortune.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> We (MBT Divers) offer classes every week at $199 - $179 with the Military/Student/PFF discount. All academics and testing is completed online, then we have one classroom review session, one pool session, and two days of diving.
> 
> The price includes everything except personal mask, fins (with or without booties), and snorkel. We offer student discounts with a 100% satisfaction guarantee on all purchases. We extend the discounts and guarantee to all SCUBA students whether you're taking your classes with us or not.
> 
> ...



Do you guys certify to the instructor level also? If not do you have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got my open water cert and advanced cert privately through a friend, DKdiver on here, but got my Nitrox through MBT.

All 3 shops in Pensacola are good, and you will come out a well trained diver. It's a matter of finding what shop you feel at home at if your going to do a lot of diving. I personally use MBT because I have got to know everybody up there, dive and hang out with the instructors and past instructors. Whenever I'm in the area, I always stop in and hang around sitting at the counter chatting for a while with people there. It's like Cheers "you wanna go where everybody knows your name". I just like the friendly atmosphere. Again, nothing againts the other 2 shops in Pcola, there good at what they do to.

And you are right, your missing half of what the gulf has to offer. Take a look at some of my underwater videos in the link below in my signature if you want to see what your missing and need motivation!


----------

